# Bad start to the day.



## sand133 (Sep 28, 2013)

Pulled a shot from the new Gaggia Classic this morning and it just gushed out in 15-18secs. I know really need to upgrade my grinder which is a Hario Skerton but yesterday with the same beans and on the same setting I pulled a really nice shot. So disappointed this morning,I don't have time to grind and pull another so that's going to be 3.25 wasted in Costa when I get into work for my morning caffeine fix.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

sand133 said:


> Pulled a shot from the new Gaggia Classic this morning and it just gushed out in 15-18secs. I know really need to upgrade my grinder which is a Hario Skerton but yesterday with the same beans and on the same setting I pulled a really nice shot. So disappointed this morning,I don't have time to grind and pull another so that's going to be 3.25 wasted in Costa when I get into work for my morning caffeine fix.


Did you dose the same ( same amount of coffee each time ) . The amount of coffee , how's it distributed in the basket , and the pressure at which you tamp it with will effect the extraction time . Do you have some scales ? It will take more than one shot to get used to perfecting making espresso , don't worry , and don't stress.

Also how were your beans stored over night ?


----------



## sand133 (Sep 28, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Did you dose the same ( same amount of coffee each time ) . The amount of coffee , how's it distributed in the basket , and the pressure at which you tamp it with will effect the extraction time . Do you have some scales ? It will take more than one shot to get used to perfecting making espresso , don't worry , and don't stress.
> 
> Also how were your beans stored over night ?


I have the non-pressurised basket with my Gaggia. 2 spoons of this ~ gives me the 15g capacity it holds. I guess I need to buy some scales.

Beans are stored in a paper zip bag it came in and in my kitchen cupboard, there isnt anything else in the cupboard.

I'm not after perfect espresso as I dilute it with milk anyway. Just a decent cuppa would do.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

sand133 said:


> I have the non-pressurised basket with my Gaggia. 2 spoons of this ~ gives me the 15g capacity it holds. I guess I need to buy some scales.
> 
> Beans are stored in a paper zip bag it came in and in my kitchen cupboard, there isnt anything else in the cupboard.
> 
> I'm not after perfect espresso as I dilute it with milk anyway. Just a decent cuppa would do.


Two scoops is only 15g some of the time.

Most of the time it will be 20g or 16g or 10g.

You see what I'm saying?


----------



## sand133 (Sep 28, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> Two scoops is only 15g some of the time.
> 
> Most of the time it will be 20g or 16g or 10g.
> 
> You see what I'm saying?


I see. I'll pick some kitchen scales up tonight on my way home.

BTW I have this filter basket

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004ZER1TA/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I take it this does hold 15g?


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

You can get some pocket digital scales on eBay for £4


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Expobarista said:


> You can get some pocket digital scales on eBay for £4


As expo said Jewellery scales that measure to 0.1 g from ebay , as opposed to a pair of salter scales from argos .


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Basket looks fine . Don't worry , you need to have a little patience and learn just a little bit of skill and get consistently. Everyone and I mean everyone bins some bad shots at the start ( some of us still do







) . You just need to stick with it till it comes . It might not be 1st or 2 nd shot pulled , the you nail It.

The basket will hold 15-17 ish. Pick a dose 16g isn't bad and stick to that , the try and replicate the same tamp .

Have fun let us know how you get one


----------



## sand133 (Sep 28, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Basket looks fine . Don't worry , you need to have a little patience and learn just a little bit of skill and get consistently. Everyone and I mean everyone bins some bad shots at the start ( some of us still do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you once again for your help!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

sand133 said:


> Thank you once again for your help!


It's fine really , there are not bad or silly questions, keep asking and keep trying, it will be worth it trust me .


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Further to the right honourable Mr. Boots post, sometimes even with experience you can't pull a shot, as every bean is different.

Then, suddenly, you just master that bean.

I had the same problem with Rave Monsoon Malabar.

For the life of me, I couldn't extract it with "best practice" then one day when I made my grind too fine by mistake, boom.

A really tightly pulled short shot, but excellent.

At least in comparison to the ones before.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Strange you still went to costa. A 15 second shot at home , with milk steamed correctly (it hides all sins) would pi55 all over anything from Costa anyway of the week!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> Further to the right honourable Mr. Boots post, sometimes even with experience you can't pull a shot, as every bean is different.
> 
> Then, suddenly, you just master that bean.
> 
> ...


Yep agree with the learned mr Kyle ! Last piece of advice for from me . Probably best to try and stick to one bean until your confident with your technique. As you change beans , they will require a different grind , dose or tamp( probably the later two with a hand grinder ) .

Plus getting a grinder that allows you to smaller adjustments than the hario will help too.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Yep agree with the learned mr Kyle ! Last piece of advice for from me . Probably best to try and stick to one bean until your confident with your technique. As you change beans , they will require a different grind , dose or tamp( probably the later two with a hand grinder ) .
> 
> Plus getting a grinder that allows you to smaller adjustments than the hario will help too.


The Hario exists in a sort of weird space.

As a grinder, the burrs and carriers are definitely designed for espresso but the steps and it's intended use are for brew.

Particularly Hario brew methods such as the V60.

Which, because of the carrier and the design of the burrs, it is not so great at grinding for (but perfectly adequate as I use it for brewed).

For espresso though, you are best off getting a dedicated electric grinder which, preferably, is steppless.

Basically, get the MC2 or if you can afford it something MASSIVE.


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

I have found in my short time that distribution and ensuring no lumps in the portafilter is key to achieving a similar size shot most times.

Before this I would say get a 1.5Oz shot then adjust grind finer (to get less output) and end up with 2Oz in 20 seconds!


----------



## sand133 (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks again guys. I think the comment on the Hario Skerton was spot on. It's in a weird place, Ceramic Burr grinder but not consistent for Espresso.

I think I'll look at the MC2 from happy donkey

oh another thing is the MC2 stepless?

http://www.happydonkey.co.uk/hd0866-iberital-mc2-auto.html


----------

